

Ireland sets up venture center in San Jose, plans $100m VC fund - anigbrowl
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_14675758?source=most_emailed

======
dublinclontarf
This will be a failure like anything else the current Irish government has put
it's hand to. Who makes the decision on who goes? It won't be anyone with
anything revolutionary thats for sure.

